

JQuery makes AngularJS 50% slower on an iPhone - adamnemecek
http://blog.mikie.iki.fi/2014/04/jquery-makes-angularjs-50-slower-on.html

======
hardwaresofton
Angular uses a subset of jquery (jquery lite) in lieu of jquery... Maybe use
that instead?

[https://docs.angularjs.org/api/ng/function/angular.element](https://docs.angularjs.org/api/ng/function/angular.element)

Though of course, if you have some external dependency on jquery (like
bootstrap javascript stuff), then you're SOL

...Unless you use angular-ui

[http://angular-ui.github.io/](http://angular-ui.github.io/)

